# Pit Boss



## waltcomm (Dec 29, 2019)

I am just getting into smoking and was looking at vertical smokers. What is the difference between the Pit Boss 5 and 7 series other then size?


----------



## mike243 (Dec 29, 2019)

None that I know of, will be interested to see if they change the controller's on the new years models, the others are getting PID for the traditional barrel style. I would wait a short bit to grab 1 as the older models may get clearenced  at a good discount


----------



## waltcomm (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you. I think I may just go with the 5 series which are almost 200 cheaper.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bought my son a 5 last year for Christmas, it works well.


----------

